# Marx ho #99 engine light bulb help



## Weshathcock (1 mo ago)

Trying to find out if anyone has a idea of what bulb this train takes. By a internet search it looks like it could be a E5 base bulb?? But not sure. Its a little srew in bulb. Not a E10 base my O scale use those.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Could be. There is little information available for Marx.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

I’d wager it to be an E5 or E4.5. Very common size for screw based bulbs for H0. They even make an LED replacement now. Can be found easily on ebay. Dont have to buy from ebay but, all the info you seek is there. 
You can also probably find info on your locomotive on hoseeker dotcom.


----------



## Weshathcock (1 mo ago)

kilowatt62 said:


> I’d wager it to be an E5 or E4.5. Very common size for screw based bulbs for H0. They even make an LED replacement now. Can be found easily on ebay. Dont have to buy from ebay but, all the info you seek is there.
> You can also probably find info on your locomotive on hoseeker dotcom.


That website at the end of your comment cracked me up. Is it for real or a joke? Ho seeker dot com.lol


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Wesathcock, it most assuredly is a legit site. Tons of H0 info there. hoseeker.com


----------



## Weshathcock (1 mo ago)

wanted to share this with everyone.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

HO Seeker is big. There have been a lot of companies over the years. It is a great resource for identifying manufacturers through the engine diagrams.


----------



## Weshathcock (1 mo ago)

T-Man said:


> HO Seeker is big. There have been a lot of companies over the years. It is a great resource for identifying manufacturers through the engine diagrams.










Is this the home page?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes just go to literature.


----------

